# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Multiple inheritance?

## tyrant

Why doesn't .NET support multiple inheritance?

----------


## cilu

Why should it? Multiple inheritance can lead to some problems (such as the diamond problem) and it was decided that it would not support. However it promotes designing for interfaces and you can implement as many interfaces as you want.

Is there some scenario where you can't live without MI? I don't think so.

----------


## JohnW@Wessex

> Is there some scenario where you can't live without MI? I don't think so.


I could use a hand trowel to dig over my garden if I had to, but I'd  still prefer to use a spade. Using a 'workaround' is not the same as using the real tool.

----------


## Kevin McFarlane

One reason .NET doesn't support MI is that it is designed to be cross-language. Most OO languages don't support MI.

----------

